# Little Boy Doesn't Want to Get Married



## wizehop

This pretty much sums up my relationship


----------



## Tude

Ha! Kicking and screaming all way to the alter


----------



## Kim Chee

Torture the little boy for a youtube video?

Fucking cunt.

Not funny.


----------



## creature

well.. did she say that's what she was or *may* be after when you entered the relationship?

if not.. well.. ya dun have to stay..

if yer cohabiting, both of you know that a relationship is more than just seeing each other all the time..
it's a major investment into the circumstances of life..

now.. if you were up front, & she knew you, & knew there were some major incompatibilities (like the desire to travel, an inability to commit to a single partner, children or other family that would need you, you or her not wanting / wanting kids, etc.) & she didn't say "man, that's gonna be a bitch, dun know if it's a good idea.. better not look for a LTR from each other", but just let it slide knowing she could cause you grief later on, & leverage that grief, then yeah..

humans have hard pieces of evil in them.

but if you were both, like, "hey.. let's see where this goes..".. well, then.. it's perfectly fair for her to ask the little boy to man up, and answer whether or not you & her should keep going.

if you hem & haw & just slog along, trying to stay warm by not answering, well..
fuck that shit..
hopefully she has what it takes to throw you out, if she's the one who's holding the roof.

if you have the balls to sit down & say "honey? i can't get married... give me time to throw out the shit i can't take with me, ok?. & i love you anyways, but being with you & you only for the rest of my life wasn't part of the deal", then yeah.. that is man up.

strip your shit to what you can fit in your pack or in your vehicle & fucking go, without pouting.

& you know what?

if you love her?
& if you work well together?

fucking marry her..

make the ceremony *legal*, if that's what she really wants, but make it fucking *minimal*.

dunno what your reservations are.. if it's the wedding itself, but you don't want a wedding, but are still willing to tie the knot?

well..pardon me, but.. maybe it's best to say "fuck this", & walk, if she won't see that you'll give her what she wants, even if it is *your* way..

if you *just don't want to get married* & you've been up front about it for a long time, then yer free. 
*go.*

don't hurt her because you have someplace you like to be & are trying to change her mind, or stretch things out..

be fucking fair, right?

right.

if.. & i say ***if***, since i wouldn't expect this of you, & i say it only so you can catch yourself before you unknowingly do something which would be really, really, really ***REALLY*** shitty, if it weren't pointed out so that someone who was doing it could see that they were doing it, if they *dinna* see they were doing it.. 

*IF* you stretch shit out so you can stay as comfy as possible, until she fucking snaps or whatever, then you aren't being a little boy.

you're just being a huge piece of fucking shit.

now.. you know..

if you love her???
& if she loves you??
(& yeah.. no love is perfect.. there are all sorts of conditions, quirks, compulsions, fears, uncertainties, imperfections, etc., that surround the folks who are engaged.. cough.. cough.. in the process of warfare & unification & hope & joy..)

if you two have love?

then both of you have to fucking *human* up..

let me fucking tell you something.. when you are 70, motherfucker, & you have a woman at your side, you are going to be fucking happy, so long as the two of you are equal... that means, *now*, saying what you need, what you want, what you expect & her doing *exactly* the same.

& the two of you hammering something together that looks better than a fucking booby-trap of legalities that each of you might be able to assault each other with at some unknown moment in the future..

fucking nail it down.

if she needs security & knowing that you are there, then she needs to know what it is that you are , & how you are able to manage your essential self in the context of the love & fairness needed for each of you to help each other out in the days when the two of you will be each others greatest help.

i dunno how old you are, Wizehop..

but man..

do you really want to grow old in a hobo jungle?

do you really want to be hitching on the road at 75?

if you do, then fuck, man.. *leave* & leave now, because being hardcore on the road is *always* leaving..
every moment until it kills you.

every moment until it kills you.

& i don't know that that is really freedom.

leaving at every moment is fucking *desperation*..

being stuck at every moment is *confinement*...

just because someone loves you doesn't mean you are trapped, though..

& if she loves you, & if there are no kids, then she has to deal with whatever the consequences are of what she is demanding..

but man.. unless you are going to be fucking celibate & can drop dead over a can of soup & a plastic spoon with *maybe* the luxury of a fire..
then fucking marry her, if she truly loves you & can give you enough freedom to keep to your explorations to the extent that you can be yourself.

i mean.. fucking *seagulls* live on the fucking wind, & *they* mate for life.. right?

just make sure you're with another seabird, at least..

just do not.. *do not*.. keep her hanging because that's easiest, or even because you think you have a *right* to, since she may (for all we know) have lied about the stuff she wanted from the two of you being together.. if *that's* the case, then get the fuck OUT, now..

hope it works out, buddy..

C


----------



## Durp

Ahh so cute. Kids got some lungs. kids are funny little weirdos.


----------



## Kim Chee

JimH1991 said:


> Ahh so cute. Kids got some lungs. kids are funny little weirdos.



Yeah, mental abuse turns them into little angels too.


----------



## Durp

I don't get how this is mental abuse? I spend a lot of time working with kids and they always randomly freak about silly things. If you can't laugh at it the little buggers will make you insane. Looks like a random tantrum to me. Mom isn't yelling at him. He could just give a reason or ignore the situation yell girls are icky! Run to tommys to play baseball. In my experiences all little kids are pretty emotional and unstable. You can't codlle them too much or they turn out to be entitled little pricks.


----------



## Odin

The mother? 
Or whoever is taping this is not necesarily the CAUSE... or subjecting these kids to any kind of mental abuse. 
She is Simply being an observer and perhaps giving an example of bad parenting for not deescalating the situation more effectively. 

Really I Think its just a power trip between the little girl and little boy.

(jeeze... i played doctor with neighborhood girls that got pissed off cuz I wouldn't wrap the blankie around my shoulders) 

Anyway. 

The reaction of the kids, the extreme and confrontational irrational screeching is more a symptom of they're whole environment and perhaps even... this kinda reaction is more of an "IMITATION" 

Such as when children observe they're PARENTS hollering and throwing shit and yelling... arguments that go no where and are completely based on reaction and zero thought. In that case the children are mimicking what they grew up observing.

So... is it cheap to put these hollering kinds on a youtube vid. Yes... but there is more going on that has got nothing to do with the subject of the little girl saying "I wanna Marry You"


But hell with all that... >.>

That boy needs to drop a pair  and save up three months wages for a shiny rock. 

Princess can't be marrying no schmuck.
Mazal tov ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## creature

wait a sec..
i *am* confused, now..

little boy doesn't want to get married...

we're talking about an adult relationship, or a kid who's pissed at grownups?

otherwise.. my post really *does* make perfect sense, given the limited info..


----------



## Kim Chee

JimH1991 said:


> I don't get how this is mental abuse? I spend a lot of time working with kids and they always randomly freak about silly things. If you can't laugh at it the little buggers will make you insane. Looks like a random tantrum to me. Mom isn't yelling at him. He could just give a reason or ignore the situation yell girls are icky! Run to tommys to play baseball. In my experiences all little kids are pretty emotional and unstable. You can't codlle them too much or they turn out to be entitled little pricks.



Perhaps you benefit from some research on mental abuse (verbal abuse falls into that category). It is real and this isn't a random event, it was an orchestrated event. Laughing at children doesn't give me relief for insanity, being sane give me relief from insanity. You mention solutions for the child on how he could have behaved, but perhaps his Mom should simply not be doing that to him. 


@wizehop, get married, then have kids and be nice to them


----------



## Durp

7xMichael said:


> Perhaps you benefit from some research on mental abuse (verbal abuse falls into that category).


Hey buddy you don't know anything about me or what I have been through. You don't need to tell me what the fuck abuse is, trust me I know all fucking too well what it is.


----------



## creature

oh shit...
just did a google search on the thread title, & a youtube link came up..

i dun see any link to it in my browser, here, though!!!

my bad..

thought it was wizehop referring to himself, rhetorically..

my bad!!!

is there some reason the link wouldn't show up, if everyone else can see it???

thanks!!


----------



## Kim Chee

JimH1991 said:


> I don't get how this is mental abuse?



You said that.


----------



## Durp

Fine let me rephrase. This particular event dose not seem abusive From my perspective. Is it the proper way to handle the situation? No. Abuse? That is too strong of a word in my opinion to describe this.


----------



## creature

oh shit..
35 minutes after my post & now i see a blank, black frame, where the vid should be...

should i let the dumbass reply stand, or delete it?


----------



## creature

yes..i think a rating of "confusing" just about does it..

; )


----------



## creature

i haven't watched it, since my browser is locked down pretty well, but..
i'm gathering that she might know how to throw a frying pan??

my grandad was a beat & crime reporter back in the 40's & 50's..
my gramma was an irish catholic woman who broached no flack..

as my father told me, my granddad came back one morning way to late, after having been warned..
she barely missed him as the pan hit the wall...

after that he became an insurance investigator..

; )

not really related, but..

tantrums & arguments?


----------



## creature

7xMichael said:


> Fucking cunt.


& wait a second, micheal..

where to you get off saying that about a 5 year old..

*that* was one of the reasons i thought this was referring to an adult situation...

but to say that about kids??

or am i missing something??

did somebody suggest torturing them because of their behavior??

their mom???

then yeah.. she *is* a fucking c***..


fucking crazy...


----------



## Durp

Edit


----------



## Odin

7xMichael said:


> It is real and this isn't a random event, it was an orchestrated event.



If this was an orchestrated event... then I could support the idea that is it some sort of verbal abuse.

Maybe SLIGHTLY AKIN to when people hold fights between animals... (cock fights/dogs... exct....)



But @7xMichael you have no proof that it was a "SET UP"



All you have is a little boy and girl arguing with the boy being the more vocal and "Temper Tantrum circus" of the two.

Again

I think if you want you could bring in a professional psychologist and delve in to the deeper constructs that are established in this situation.

Behavior that is modified and created out of a bigger picture of environment and examples given to them by they're "parental figures".

The person recording is just being lame for recording... but even then we do not know the motive of the one recording the event.

She...( I heard a female voice) may not find it funny at all. But is simply recording out of surprise or for educating herself in the interactions these kids are exhibiting.

I can partially support that. IF YOU LISTEN TO THE VIDEO. The recorder...(mother, aunt, babysitter whover) You can hear her say... to the boy and girl that they should not be Yelling at each other.

How should she have handled it? Believe me in my old school house if I had an all out fight like that with a playmate neighbor or one of my siblings... it would not even take me screaming at the top of my lungs to get my old man to come out with the leather belt and ensure I shut up. (Starting at the age of 8 or 10 or earlier... I can't recall all the whooping's... I learned to keep my mouth shut fast)

Now that's abuse... haha...

SO what is this?


----------



## Durp

The boy should be lucky his old man didnt come through the door and backhand his ass off the stool. That is abuse.


----------



## creature

goddamit.. i *still* can't get the fucking thing to load...


----------



## Kim Chee

creature said:


> then yeah.. she *is* a fucking c***..



That's what I said. (I wasn't being mean to kids or using the C word for anybody but the Mom)



JimH1991 said:


> Edit



I heard that 



Odin said:


> If this was an orchestrated event... then I could support the idea that is it some sort of verbal abuse.
> 
> Maybe SLIGHTLY AKIN to when people hold fights between animals... (cock fights/dogs... exct....)
> 
> 
> 
> But @7xMichael you have no proof that it was a "SET UP"



I said "orchestrated" as in other than a "random" event. Mom is an adult with two children carrying on (one teasing the other) she films it and eggs the girl on (supposedly Mom thinks this is funny). I just hate when people film that shit like it is "normal" behavior. Somebody please spank that lady's ass so the kids will shut up.


----------



## creature

holy shit..

just got the damn thing to download..


----------



## creature

yeah.. the boy's behavior is invoked..

he said "no" & that should be enough.

i know, from experience, that at that age a child can love another enough that the thought of compulsion to deny it can be terrifying..

i wanted to marry, for instance, my kindergarten teacher..
& the young neighbor lady up the street..

used to bug the freaking *shit* out of me, when my mom would egg me on with "who's prettier, mommy or mrs.blossom??"..

& i admit, i threw a couple of tantrums when being *forced* into answering shit like that..

this shit isn't about kids being "cute", since they are powerless..
this shit is about fucking with their heads, because we think they can't fucking think, just because they are kids..

this is a classic example of the argument "you have have to get a license to drive, but *anyone* can have kids.."

we're goddamned lucky we can recover from this sort of bullshit.

i hope her son grows up & uses this fucking video to fucking sue her, if she still thinks it was fucking cute, by then..


----------



## creature

fuck man.. if i were the boy's dad?

i would grab him, carry him out & fucking *ream* fucking mommo for her shit..

he said fucking *no*, right???

why the fuck is mom *repeatedly* forcing him to reconsider his compliance??????

i wouldn't call her a cunt, mike, unless she's completely aware, but i *would* call her as stupid as a fucking unflushed turd...


----------



## creature

holy shit..

i couldn't even fucking finish watching it..

that is fucking sick...


----------



## creature

now.. all this being said...
& considered...

i still think my original post is relevant..

no withdrawing my apologies for the original misinterpretation, at all..

but if the relationship is fucked because of insistent demands, wizehop, did or did you not enter into it with the understanding that marriage might be a condition?

i mean.. if you guys are arguing in any way even approaching the shit those kids are going through, the whole relationship needs to be reconsidered..

don't fucking kill yourself over something that shouldn't exist..


----------



## Durp

I'm sorry for all getting heated. "Abuse" is a very touchy subject for me, and I don't want the word to lose its weight like pretty much every other word has. Like fuck.... that used to be considered assult to tell some one to fuck off, now people use it as a greeting.


----------



## wizehop

WOW, sorry kids. I literally watched that with my girlfriend right before posting and we laughed cause it was like the first 5 years of our relationship. I guess I didn't feel so alone in my reaction the the M word. That being said the Mom was egging the girl on at the start, so I can see how its pushing things.

All said and done though, its fare to say I've reacted to the ideas as passionate as him.


----------



## creature

O, shit, man..

yah, i got the PM saying the same : )

most of the time people are honestly bitching, threatening to jump off of abandoned radio towers & such..

well..

at least yer respected & loved, right??

glad you guys are actually doing ok..

if that stuff is still going on at yer ages, you deserve each other ; )


----------



## Kim Chee

Thread locked.


----------



## Matt Derrick

thread re-opened.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

7xMichael said:


> Thread locked.





Matt Derrick said:


> thread re-opened.



^^^This makes me giggle.


----------



## Odin

Viking_Adventurer said:


> ^^^This makes me giggle.



And here I was just staring at the latest posts laughing my ass off. ::cigar::


You know I have been re-watching this video trying to understand what exactly is going on and all I can say is that a Clue... 

I have NoNE I say. ::eyepatch::


Boy its two women against one... all you can do is compose yourself... shut up... play the role your given and make those women believe your obediently following your role. 

The more you hollar the more likely you'll just attract a pack of them... trying to get you to bath... cut your hair... eat your greens and chastise you for scrapes on your elbows and leaves in your hair. 

So bide your time... 

Then... late one night when opportunity first strikes!!!

Take that damn pillow case. 

Fill it with your deck of Magic cards... a bic lighter from you pa's ash tray... your Autobot flashlight... a package of choco chip cookies and some juice boxes.

Undoubtedly you've got a catch out behind your weed grown backyard.

Go west young man... box car prince.::woot::


(I apologize if I am callous to this boys plight... I have had women hollering at me in some form or another for many a year.)


Perhaps we took this vid and thread to seriously. 
Or perhaps not...
Still I enjoy the thought provoking discussion... 
I understand the impulse. I have received more than my share of verbal and physical abuse. 

Your mother ever call you a little beast? ::cigar::


----------



## creature

you know what's *really* funny??

assuming they're not related?

they probably *will* get married..


----------



## VikingAdventurer

@creature ... So True. ::hilarious::


----------



## Durp

@creature Hahah yup. That's how it was with me and my lady, but the other way around  now we have our fair trade rings and she made her own dress, planning on tying the knot in vegas or reno sometime this summer


----------



## shabti

7xMichael said:


> Yeah, mental abuse turns them into little angels too.


If the mom were to step in and say " well, you're too young to get married anyway. You have to wait till your older, and you find someone you love, and (insert more rules here)..." then I'd say she's being more domineering. Here, she lets the two kids have their conflict, and tries to get the little boy to think through his choices at least. Putting it all on camera for the LULZ! assumes that we know her intentions. I don't think she ever states that.


----------

